# army.ca page causes Mozilla lock ups and crashes



## Michael Dorosh (5 Sep 2004)

http://army.ca/forums/threads/18919.15.html

On page 2 of this topic, I tried to post a reply three seperate times, and each times Mozilla froze, then didn't respond and required me to ctrl-alt-del

It worked fine in IE.   Going back to read the responses when I finally did post, again in Mozilla, I went back to page 2 and before the page even loaded, Mozilla froze and required me to close the program as it stopped responding.

Kind of weird!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Sep 2004)

Works OK for me in Firefox 0.9.3...


----------



## canuck101 (5 Sep 2004)

I also use Mozilla and it works for me.


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Sep 2004)

Works fine for me, using Mozilla 1.7.2.

Possibly overloading your system with too much background programs? Sometimes that causes my browser to lock up.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (6 Sep 2004)

SuperSlug said:
			
		

> Works fine for me, using Mozilla 1.7.2.
> 
> Possibly overloading your system with too much background programs? Sometimes that causes my browser to lock up.



Doubtful; it is the only page I've had problems with, must be just something weird going on.  I usually have four tabs open as a matter of course.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Sep 2004)

It froze up for me yesterday also and just now I clicked on Michaels link and freeze-up again. I'm using Netscape 7.1

EDIT: Got to page 3 with no difficulties, but cannot get page 2 to load.


----------



## Lexi (6 Sep 2004)

Burrows said:
			
		

> *Waves banner saying burrows has no life*


Tell us something we don't know.  

On another note, it worked fine for me, I've got IE.
If your computer keeps crashing, run a spyware/adware scan. 
Or just use a different browser?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (6 Sep 2004)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> It froze up for me yesterday also and just now I clicked on Michaels link and freeze-up again. I'm using Netscape 7.1
> 
> EDIT: Got to page 3 with no difficulties, but cannot get page 2 to load.



That's identical to the problem I had.  Interesting.  Mozilla is based on the Netscape code, right?  I wonder if there isn't something "funny" on the page somehow.


----------



## Warm Coffee (6 Sep 2004)

I use Solaris at work with Mozilla and I think Mozilla is the most buggy piece of sotware I ever used. Countless times just sending an e-mail causes the entire system to freeze requiring a reboot.  Say what you will about Microsoft but I love IE.


----------



## Gobsmacked (6 Sep 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> That's identical to the problem I had.  Interesting.  Mozilla is based on the Netscape code, right?  I wonder if there isn't something "funny" on the page somehow.



I also have Netscape 7.1 - and agree with Bruce and Michael,
Same Problem - pg 2 won't fully load.

Something funny - shows on bottom of pg connecting to (not 100% sure accurate)
Yahoo.com or something similar - sounds like somebody has a Buggy Link connected to that page. ???


----------



## George Wallace (6 Sep 2004)

Just tried the link and it worked ok for me.  I was on DSL earlier today and all pages loaded quickly.  Now I am back on Dial UP, where I usually run into all my problems and for a change the pages are loading at a reasonable rate.  I'm using IE.

Could it be that there was a lot of 'traffic' to that page when the freeze ups occured?

GW


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Sep 2004)

The problem is definitely not on the server, the pages are all loading OK here. It seems like there's some sort of trigger on page 2 that causes Netscape to hang...


----------



## kmcc (6 Sep 2004)

Warm Coffee said:
			
		

> I use Solaris at work with Mozilla and I think Mozilla is the most buggy piece of sotware I ever used. Countless times just sending an e-mail causes the entire system to freeze requiring a reboot.  Say what you will about Microsoft but I love IE.




IE has so many holes you could use it as a fishing net.
*waves her Mozilla banner*


----------

